# How to remove stuck glass stopper?



## flasherr

Hi group
 I just purchased an 1897 steamer trunk and in the bottom I found a dresser set of celluloid. The perfume vial was broken. The glass stopper is stuck in the neck. apparently someone tried to pull the stopper out and broke off the top part of the bottle. What I am wanting to know hoe can I get the stopper out of the neck? I am soaking it in vegetable oil now. Also what is the best way to glue the top back on the neck. thanks for all your help.
 Brian


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hey Brian,

 I posed the same question awhile back and got a few replies. Check "Stuck Stopper" in Cleaning. (I think it is page (2) ) I tried them all with no results but my two stoppers were *EXTREAMLY* Stuck (and remain so today[]) If yours are not stuck too bad, you may have better luck.  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH

as a collector of apothecary bottles,ive stumbled into this problem alot! ive tried numerous things too.wd40,penetraiting oil,and extreme measures as boiling water soaking,acetone,etc.      Ive found an upside down soaking overnite in acetone to be the best--though i caution to do at own risk as acetone may build up pressure.ive never had any explode but its a possibilty it could happen. i do own bottles with stuck stoppers.you can't get them all.


----------



## Dale

I had that happoun to me once, the top of the stopper was brokeoff and the rest was stuck in the neck of the bottle I tried alot of diffrent ways of getting it out, the only thing that work was I used a drumel tool with a diamond bit and drilled a hole though it and inserted a bent wire and got it out.


----------



## deepwoods

Funny you should ask - I just had on pop out after patiently working on it for 2 wks.        First I used penetrating oil overnight,then I let it soak upside down in white vineger,       taking it out periodically and heating up with hot water after which I'd tap on the sides of the stopper and the top of the bottle with a wooden implement(so as not to damage),      while holding the bottle upside down over a clothe. I went through this procedure maybe ten times in the last couple of weeks,and just tonight the stopper practically shot out       with a resounding pop(good thing I put the cloth down). It was very satisfying - I had      just about given up on that thing. I think the combo of gravity,the soaking,heating and    tapping,may eventually work if you have the patience.


----------

